# CNJ Wilkes-Barre PA station then and now



## Don F

A developer bought the CNJ station in Wilkes-Barre from Luzerne county, and is removing all the additions that were added when it was converted into a hotel and restaurant complex many years ago by Marvin Roth. He had plans to provide rail service to Scranton, and eventually to New York. Unfortunately, he died.
The complex filled an entire city block, from Northmapton Street north to Market Street, and from Wilkes-Barre Blvd to Pennsylvania Avenue. Several box cars were used as hotel rooms, and there was a diner at the corner of Market and W-B Blvd. 
Thom Greco, a local :deveoper" turned the place into a night club, and then abandoned it like he has done with most of his other ventures. 
Several years ago, I took several photos for members of a train forum I'm a member of for possible prototypes for train layouts. Yesterday, I went back to photograph the current progress. The developer plans to fully restore the station to its original appearance. I will be following the progress as work continues. 
It's unfortunate that all the wood rail cars were destroyed. Our preservation society had expressed interest in obtaining an open passenger car for future restoration.
The CNJ station as it was before demolition, and present day: 
I will add photos in a few additional posts, as there are about forty.


----------



## Don F

Here are the remaining photos of the station from several years ago.


----------



## Don F

The station today:
Don


----------



## Lehigh74

Nice looking building. Good to see it's being restored.


----------



## Don F

Just to let everyone know, the Big building across the street is the former Stegmaier Brewery. It is being used as a warehouse. 
Don


----------



## Don F

Another eight pics of the deconstruction:


----------



## Don F

These are the last of the photos. I will be stopping by occasionally to check on the progress.
Don
View attachment 234970


----------

